# Result after 5 month of study and work



## elfixx (Jan 17, 2009)

Here some pic of some of the gold I've refined with your precious help. Thx so much to this forum


----------



## Noxx (Jan 17, 2009)

What's the weight ?

It looks nice, good job...


----------



## elfixx (Jan 18, 2009)

2.32 troy oz


----------



## SilverFox (Jan 18, 2009)

Why not melt it into one pretty little bar?

Or two pretty little bars?


----------



## Noxx (Jan 18, 2009)

Elfixx, I'm also located in Quebec and I have 1/4 oz. mold, I could cast your gold if you want.


----------



## elfixx (Jan 18, 2009)

that is not gonna be necessary I have an adjustable steel mold. But by the way if you ever come to Rimouski pm me and let's meet somewhere i'd like to talk with you.


----------

